# Coolest Gel Nails



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Aug 19, 2008)

While in Russia this past summer, actually around 3 weeks ago, I had gel nails put on. They were so pretty.. different..and cool! But they only lasted a week. The only positive that I can think of gel nails is that it barely damages your nails. My nails don't have that ugly line that acrylics give you and they're not thin at all, and don't break off. Downside is that they break way too easily. Within the 3rd day 2 nails had chipped from the side :/

Anyways here's some pictures, enjoy


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

oh, those are cute! it's a shame they're quite delicate.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 19, 2008)

Very Cute, I like those


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2008)

They're great





Some of the nail stories I hear on here... sheesh! There's a lot of bad flack for acrylics, by the sounds of things you have been seeing technicians that are using out of date skills and/or don't know how to apply acrylics well. None of these things should be happening when you get acrylics! Ehh.. rant over


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

those are sooo pretty!!


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

they are nice, how much where they /?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are pretty!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've just had a close look at them, they've used small dried flowers, they always look lovely


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Aug 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nailsguide* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they are nice, how much where they /? around1000 rubles which equals to 40ish dollars..and yes! they used dried flowers.. here's a bigger pic so you can see more details


----------



## missxstephy (Aug 20, 2008)

wow real flowers?

thats so cool! and cheap for something as unique as that.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

how did she manage to put flowers in?! lol


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's actually pretty easy, those flowers are dry, you need to rehydrate them with a drop of water to get them back to their natural stateand then you place them IN the gel/acrylic when the gel is still wet, or apply the flower on a roughed up artificial nail then you go over them with some clear acrylic/gel.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 21, 2008)

lol, Bec, you expert you!

Next time I want gels/acrylics I know who to see!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 21, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2008)

Very pretty! I'm surprised at how much detail they have!


----------



## Dreama (Aug 27, 2008)

I love those! I can't stand regular acrylic. I'm trying to grow my nails out right now because they still have that ugly line on them. :S I wish these lasted longer.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 27, 2008)

How pretty!

I've tried gel nails, but I just don't like them. They are less harsh on your nails, but I have nails on year round, so I don't really care what's going on underneath, lol. When I had gels on, the nail polish started to fade after only a few days, and they started chipping and cracking, too.


----------



## chichi (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, really nice , so much color and detail


----------

